# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Nuk ndaj dot skedarët në rrjet

## alditirona

Kam dhjete kompjutera dhe kaqen qene te instaluar te gjithe ne rrjet, por problemi eshte se pasi instalova tek keto Windows XP nuk punon rrjeti, une doja qe ta fshija rrjetin nga fillimi dhe ta instaloja perseri (d.m.th duke fshire versionin qe ka pasur me perpare) por problemi eshte se nuk ka shume njohuri nga rrjeti.

----------


## edspace

Aldi, 

Ku i ke lidhur kompjuterat? router? hub? switch? Kur thua rrjet e ke fjalen per rrjet lokal apo per internetin? Si behet shperndarja e internetit?

Nuk duhet te kesh ndryshim te rrjetit vetem sepse instalove windows XP. Gabimi do jete ne konfigurimin e lidhjes tek kompjuterat ku ke instaluar windows XP. 

- Shko tek start > settings > network connections
- Shtyp me butonin e djathte te miut mbi ikonen e rrjetit dhe shko tek properties. 
- Tek dritarja e re zgjidh "Internet Protocol TCP/IP" dhe shtyp butonin Properties ne krah te djathte. 
- Aty mund te pershtatesh kompjuterin sipas kerkesave te rrjetit
- Shiko konfigurimin e kompjuterave te tjere qe nuk kane probleme dhe te njejtin konfigurim perdor edhe per kompjuterat me windows XP. Pervec numrit te IP qe eshte i vecante per te gjithe kompjuterat, te gjitha te tjerat jane njesoj. 

Adresa IP eshte nje numer i vecante per cdo kompjuter qe e identifikon ate kompjuter ne rrjet.  Ne internet ky numer te caktohet nga kompania qe te jep internetin ndersa ne rrjete lokale mund te behet nga serveri me DHCP ose tu vesh vete nga nje number kompjuterave. Ne rastin tend ti ke 10 kompjutera dhe ata do kishin adresat nga 192.168.0.1 deri ne 192.168.0.10

Pasi ben ndryshimet shtyp butonin "OK". Shtyp me butonin e djathte te miut mbi ikonen e rrjetit dhe zgjidh "disable". Perserite kete dhe zgjidh "enable" qe kompjuteri te lidhet ne rrjet.

----------


## alditirona

Ne radhe te pare te falenderoj shume Edi
Se dyti behet fjale per rrjet lokal, jane te instaluar te dhjete kompjuterat ne rrjet porse problemi eshte se nuk mund te hyj ne to, kur klikoj per te hyre me nxjerr keto dy probleme--- po ti deroj si foto

----------


## alditirona

dhe tek disa me nxjerr kete

----------


## edspace

Me duket se i ke konfiguruar kompjuterat per domain prandaj dhe te del ai mesazhi per te futur emrin dhe fjalekalimin per madc

Ti nuk mendoj se i ke lidhur kompjuterat me doman prandaj kjo nuk eshte e nevojshme dhe duhet ta zevendesosh me nje workgroup. 

Shko tek start > settings > control panel > system
Zgjidh tabelen "computer name" dhe shtyp butonin "change"
Atje poshte zgjidh "workgroup" dhe ver te njejtin emer qe kane edhe kompjuterat e tjere per workgroup. 

Shtyp butonat OK dhe beje restart kompjuterin. 

Te kam bashkengjitur dhe nje foto si shembull.

----------


## Wordless

pergjigja eshte tek mesazhet. 
- ne radhe te pare nqs kontot nepr makina i ke pa 
fjalekalime atehere eshte e pamundur te lidhesh 
nga nje makine tek tjetra (me perjashtim nqs lidhesh
me konton Administrator).
- e dyta duhet te percakotsh ne secilin kompjuter
elementet qe do te ndash (share) ne rrjet.
Pert kete kliko me te djathtin mbi elementin ne makinen target
(printer, direktory etj)-properties-sharing. aty ploteso te 
dhenat etj etj.

Nqs do te lidhesh nga nje kompjuter tek tjetri perdor
remote desktop i cili ndodhte ne Start-Accessories-Communications-remote desktop connection
Fut adresen ip te kompjuterit qe do te lidhesh, kliko mbi 
options, fut loginin dhe passuordin, bej nje save as per te
mos i futur gjithmone dhe kliko mbi connect...
Qe te funksonje duhet qe logini dhe passwordi te egzistoje
tek kompjuteri qe do te lidhesh

----------


## sircam

Pershendetje te gjithve!
alditirona  shiko njehere se mos ke harruar te instalosh protokollin per File Sharing qe ndodhet ne Properties e kartes NIC
Gjiathashtu shiko edhe te drejta qe kane userit ne skedaret qe i ben te perbashket ne rrjet.

----------


## alditirona

Dmth kam arritur deri ketu dhe me nxjerr ato problemet qe permenda me larte

----------


## edspace

Te paskam keqkuptuar sepse mendoja se nuk i shikoje fare kompjuterat. Problemi eshte thjesht aktivizimi i "printer and file sharing" qe ka vene sircam me lart si dhe aksesi midis llogarive te ndryshme te kompjuterave. 

Tek kutia e fjalekalimit duhet te futesh nje emer dhe fjalekalim qe gjenden ne kompjuterin qe kerkon te lidhesh. 

psh: Tek Madc1 ti mund te kesh nje llogari
emri: Aldi
fjalekalimi: Tirona

Tani je duke perdorur Madc2 per tu lidhur me Madc1. Kur te dale kutia per akses shtyp te njejtin informacion. 
emri: Aldi
fjalekalimi: Tirona

Kjo do i lejoje Madc2 qe te lidhet me Madc1. Morra si shembull emrin Aldi por mund te perdoresh edhe llogarine Administrator. 
Duhet te kete me patjeter nje fjalekalim dhe nuk duhet lene bosh.

Gjithashtu shiko se mos ke aktivizuar firewall.

Ketu ke faqen e microsoftit per kete problem. 
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=318030

----------


## alditirona

Edi te falenderoj shume, vertete me dhe nje ndihme te madhe.. 
kishte te bente me emrin dhe fjalekalimin ndoqa menyren qe me shpjegove me larte dhe tani ecin te gjithe per mrekulli.

Doja qe te instaloja internetit tek te gjithe vetem per e-mail tek 
Outlook Expresi nuk e di a eshte e mundur,  interneti eshte me Dial-Up dhe nuk e di se si mund te intalohet. 

Dhe a ka ndonje programa sic eshte "MSN" ne per komunikim mbrenda rrjetit, d,m,th nga njera zyre tek tjetra.

Gjithashtu falenderoj dhe te tjeret,

----------


## sircam

Per te realizuar kete ka  zgjidhje.
1.Te krijosh internet sharing nga nje server edhe ta shperndash
ne te tere rrjetin duke lejuar te lira  vetem portat qe perdor Outlook Expresi 25-UDP edhe 25-TCP.
2.Ose do te perdoresh nje E-MAIL Server i cili do te instalohet ne nje kompjuter qendror i cili do te jete i vetmi kompjuter qe do te kete internet.
Per Windows shiko Exchange Server ne http://www.microsoft.com/exchange/ ose wingate ne www.download.com ose edhe ndonje tjeter.
Kurse per Linux shiko sendmail.

----------


## Sentinus

Hi 

Ne server instalo winroute proffesional.
Nese keni domainin tuaj atehere i thuajini ISP tuaj qe te gjithe 
emailat qe kane domainin tuaj tjua forwardi vetem ne nje mailbox i mbajtur tek ISP. Juve ju mjafton qe te konfiguroni winroutin ne menyre qe te terheqi emailat nga kjo llogari dhe ti shperndaje sipas userave qe juve keni krijuar ne winroute.
Ndersa ne cdo klient  perdorni si POP3 dhe SMTP IP-ne e serverit.
Ne kete menyre juve mund te krijoni sa emaile te deshironi dhe perdoruesit ne rrjet nuk do kene internet por vetem email.

Menyra tjeter eshte ta konfiguroni winroutin per te bere NAT me dial adapterin dhe cdo  mailbox te konfigurohet ne kompjuter perkates te klientit. Ne kete rast ju duhet te lini te hapura vetem portat   TCP 25  per SMTP  ,  TCP 110 per POP3 dhe  UDP 53 per DNS ne menyre qe klientet te kene mundesi te rezulojne mail serverin.

Menyra tjeter eshte ti merrni emailet me poste te thjeshte  :buzeqeshje: 

Ka shume menyra por e para eshte me e llogjikshme dhe me ekonomike
Per me tej lexo tutorials per Winroutin.

Bye

----------


## sdb

_pershendetje,_

PC-ja ime eshte e lidhur ne nje "*work group*" (italisht: ne kartelen "Risorse di Rete"), sepse ndodhem ne Fakultet! Megjithate keto ditet e fundit nuk mund te kyqem ne rrjetin e perbashket te Fakultetit, nderkohe qe para disa ditesh ky opsion funksiononte shume mire. Nqse dikush di te me tregoi ku qendron problemi? Tek PC-ja (windows) ime apo tek rrjeti...?
Shpresoj te kem qene i qarte!


_thanks in advance,_
*sdb*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

arsyehet per kete gje mund te jene me 10-tra edhe te ndryshme nga njera tjetra ... mund te jene ndryshime ne llogarine tuaj ne kete workgroup mund te jene ndryshime ns sigurine e networkut ... mund te jete lidhja e dobet me networkun mund te jene protokollet e gabuara ... etj etj .. me keto te dhena nuk mund te di se cfare te te them pasi nuk di tipin e networkut nuk di se si ky network funksjonin etj etj ...une mund te sygjeroj qe nese ke bere ndonje ndryshim ne konfigurim te keti networku ribeji perseri nga e para ne menyren e me parshme ose fshije e kontakto me sherbimet ose me administratoret e ati networku [per te rivendosur lidhjen ... kontrollo nese e ke vene automatike hyrjen ne kete network nese nuk e eke vene provo te lidhesh manualisht

Ardi

----------


## edspace

Workgroup ose grupi i punës duhet të jetë i njëjtë për të gjithë kompjuterat që marrin pjesë në atë workgroup. Emrin e grupit mund ta mësosh nga teknikët e shkollës ose mund ta shikosh vetë tek një kompjuter që lidhet pa probleme. 

Nqs përdor Windows NT, 2000 ose XP, ndiq këto hapa. 

- Start > settings > control panel > system
- Zgjidh tabelën "computer name" 
Nqs workgroup është ndyshe nga ai i kompjuterave të tjerë duhet ta ndryshosh. 
- Shtyp butonin "change"
- Shkruaj emrin e saktë tek kutia workgroup
- Shtyp butonin OK, pastaj Apply

Shiko ilustrimin më poshtë.

----------


## xhixhi_durrsaku

Pershendetje
une kam nje pyetje
une banoj ne nje konvikt bashke me 700 studente te tjere. dhe une dua qe te shkarkoj filma dhe muzike nga disa shoke qe banojne ne konvikt.
por me ane te networkut nuk mund te gjej asnje.
me tha nje mik qe eshte nje mundesi me ane te programit Direct Connect.
por une nuk kam asnje njohuri se si mund te lidhem me ane te ketij programi
ju lutem mund te me shpjegoni dhe ndihmoni se si mund te lidhem me computeret e tjere
faleminderit

----------


## edspace

Ka dy mundësi:
Mund ti thuash shokut që të lejojë anëtarët e tjerë të rrjetit që të futen në një dosjen e tij ku ai hedh filmat, kenget, etj ose ti vetë mund të lejosh shokun që të futet në një dosjen tënde dhe të të hedhë skedarët që do të marrësh prej tij. 

Për të dyja mënyrat ndiqen të njëjtat hapa që kam ilustruar më poshtë. 
Këto hapa përdoren për windows XP por edhe për windows e tjerë janë të ngjashme. 

Si fillim duhet të aktivizosh "file and printer sharing". 

1. Shko tek start > settings > network connections
2. Kliko mbi ikonën e lidhjes së rrjetit lokal
3. Në dritaren që do hapet shtyp butonin "Properties"
4. Aktivizo "file and printer sharing"
5. Shtyp butonin OK dhe mbylli dritaret që u hapën

Pasi bën këtë gjë, kompjuterat e tjerë të rrjetit duhet të shikojnë kompjuterin tënd duke shkuar tek "My Network Places" ose "Network Neighborhood" që gjendet në desktop. Nqs ke Windows XP, ata mund të hapin dosjen "Shared Documents" që gjendet në kompjuterin tënd. Aty mund të hedhin ose të marrin skedarët. Ki kujdes të mos hedhësh aty skedarë që nuk do të ndash me të gjithë njerëzit e tjerë në rrjet. 

Mund të ndash edhe dosje të tjera përveç "shared documents". 
1. Kliko me butonin e djathtë mbi një dosje dhe zgjidh "sharing and security". 
2. Zgjidh "share this folder" 
3. Shkruaj një emër për dosjen. Këtë emër do shikojnë shokët në rrjet.
4. Shtyp butonin Apply
5. Shtyp butonin OK

Ikona e dosjes do jetë ndryshe nga dosjet e tjera (me një dorë) që ti ta kuptosh që shokët e tjerë në rrjet mund ta hapin atë dosje. 

Kur të mbarosh punë me shkëmbimin e skedarëve mund ta heqës dosjen nga rrjeti duke përsëritur të njëjtat hapa si më lart por në hapin 2 zgjidh "do not share this folder".

Për të ndaluar ndarjen e të gjitha dosjeve ndiq hapat për "file and printer sharing" dhe çaktivizoje atë.

----------


## xhixhi_durrsaku

por mund te methuash dicka rreth programit direct connect?
pasi mua me thane qe mund te lidhem me ane te ketij programi

----------


## edspace

direct connect është program si Kazaa, eDonkey, etj por këto programe punojnë me anë të internetit. Skedarët që do ndash me këtë program do mund ti marrin edhe njerëz të tjerë në internet. Mund të gjesh mënyrë për të përdorur programin vetëm në rrjetin lokal por nuk ja vlen mundimi i konfigurimit sepse kjo gjë bëhet vetë me windows. 

Mënyra që të thashë unë ka lidhje kompjuter me kompjuter dhe bëhet në rrjet lokal, që është shumë herë më i shpejtë se interneti. Pra, do ti shkëmbesh skedarët më shpejt, pothuajse me të njëjtën shpejtësi që bën kopje në hard diskun tënd. 

Nëse do të vazhdosh me direct connect, mund ta marrësh këtu: 
http://www.neo-modus.com/

----------


## xhixhi_durrsaku

e provova por ne rrjet ka vetem tre komputera dhe jo me shume
nuk e di pse nuk tregon te tjeret.
ndersa per ate programin si mund te lidhem vetem me rrjetin tim ketu pasi nuk mundem .nqs eshte e mundur te me shpjegosh ate menyren qe the vetem me windows te lutem se jam i interesuar.

me kerkon te dhenat e HUB por nuk ja kam idene.
faleminderit

----------

